# Another joke about dangly bits!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A guy goes to the Council to apply for a job. The interviewer asks him _"Have you been in the armed services?" _

Yes" he says _"I was in the Falklands for three years."_

The interviewer says _"That will give you extra points toward employment"_ and then asks "_Are you disabled in any way?"_

The guy says _"Yes 100%... a land mine blew my testicles off." _

The interviewer tells the guy _"OK.I can hire you right now. The hours are from 8:00 AM . to 4:00 PM . You can start tomorrow. Come in at 10:00AM ."_

The guy is puzzled and says _"If the hours are from 8:00AM . to 4:00 PM why do you want me to come in at 10:00 AM? "_

_"This is a council job"_ the interviewer replies. _"For the first two hours we sit around scratching our balls...no point in you coming in for that........"_


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> _"This is a council job"_ the interviewer replies. _"For the first two hours we sit around scratching our balls_


OI :evil: :evil:

Gerald (employed by a council) :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

like it,and whilst were on testicle jokes---

_a patient is lying in bed with an oxygen mask on and mumbles to the nurse "are my testicles black" the nurse replies "what" the patient repeats "are my testicles black" so the nurse lifts up the blanket and picks up his testicles to have a good look and replies "no there're not" the patient takes off the oxygen mask and says "that was very nice but are my test results back" _

Steve


----------

